# found this site tonight...



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

i couldnt sleep cause of the usual flashbacks and horrid memories. The funny thing is, is that tonight was one of those nights i was trying to embrace them to work them through and get this crap out of my head. but noooooooooo they start and build to a significant part and bam! im left tossing and turning wondering if this hell ever ends. So i went online and punched in "dissociation" and found this site. i am very comforted by the thought that there are this many people that deal with something as surreal as this and are TRYING. Seems everyone on here is owning up to it and using other peoples stories and experiences to progress in there own. This makes me very happy in my fog bubble. Usually i have to end conversations like these because i can tell the other person has just "shut off" cause i said something that was real to me and "took it too far." im glad i found this and i hope i can help someone to have a little piece of mind (even a few moments) like some of the posts have already done for me.. cya around, justin.

p.s. Its as foggy as all of your eyeballs right now in Washington.


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

dont be afraid to tell us what ur going through, a lot of us are going through the same things, and it makes everyone feel better to know other peoples stories. 

Good luck on the fog bubble thing. It's intreseting that u call it that-I called it that to my doctor, a sort of thick black fog surrounding me that I cant escape, and that's how he misdiagnosed me w/ depression.

But it is a fog, being zombie, autopilot etc. A lot of what people call it is actually true. It helps us understand us, and the other lucky bas**rds w/o this understand us 

Ciao


----------

